# 20 lb cat needs a new diet! *pics added*



## buddhalovey10 (Apr 5, 2010)

So my boyfriend and I have adopted a wonderful new cat. He just turned 4 and he weighs nearly 20 lbs!!! Still have yet to take him to a vet to find out if he has any serious issues with his weight. We started off with a cheapy cat food til we figure out what will be best for him. But I'm afraid if we don't get him fit soon that he will develop a serious issue. If anyone has any advice on how we can get him in shape or suggestions for good food that would be wonderful!! Thank you!



Before shots


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: 20 lb cat needs a new diet!*

What cheapie food do you have for him right now? Just telling you right now, don't listen to the vet, do NOT feed science diet or purina. If the vet tells you that you should feed a prescription diet I would suggest the medical from royal canin, it's still not great, but it is better than science diet. Specialty pet stores sell high quality pet foods, not petsmart and not grocery stores. I live in ontario canada, and the 3 good stores in my area are Pet Valu, Global Pet Foods, and Bark and Fitz. Natural Balance has a reduced calorie food, and so does Performatrin (it's a pet valu brand, not sure if you have one). Performatrin Ultra has one aswell. A grain free food that helps maintain a good body weight is Holistic Blend, and I do believe Holisitic Select might have one aswell, but not 100% sure. I think the best one is the Evo weight control food. Also, you should not just be feeding dry food, give the cat high quality canned food aswell, like the Natural Balance, Holistic Select, Wellness Core, Evo. Also, do not free feed your cat. For example I do all canned for my cats, and I only feed them every 4-6 hours. Bored cats with just munch throughout the day, you want the cat to actually feel true hunger. I don't know if it would be safe to go 6 hours for your cat just yet, as im guessing it was free fed. Maybe feed every 3-4 hours, put the food down for 10 minutes then put it away. However, I would still consult the vet, just don't fall into the trick and fear of buying a vet diet, as they arent very good, unless there is an actual problem with their kidney's or something it's ok for short term use. Go with Evo - it really is the best! And they make amazing canned food too


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: 20 lb cat needs a new diet!*

Hi Buddhalovey: Congratulations on your new cat!! I absolutely agree with the comments made by KatBudz. The foods suggested in KatBudz's post are excellent. The problem with "cheapie" food is that it contains a much higher proportion of filler (grain, corn, by-products, etc.) rather than meat or fish and, as a result, has a lower protein content and a higher carbohydrate content. Feeding cheapie food is like feeding a steady diet of McDonald's, pizza and other junk food...it doesn't take long for the pounds to accumulate. In contrast, the foods recommended by KatBudz are high protein, low carb. Also, free feeding of dry food to cats will increase any weight issues, since cats will tend to nibble throughout the day, just to have something to do, even if they aren't hungry. So, scheduled regular meals, preferably of canned food, are best. KatBudz also makes a good point about vets. They are knowledgeable as to medical issues and will be able to advise you the appropriate weight for you cat...but, by and large, I have found that vets are not very knowledgeable about cat food or nutrition (no offense intended to any vets on the Forum, since no doubt exceptions exist). Finally, it is important to combine good nutrition with exercise. Regular daily play sessions, particularly games that require him to run and jump, are important. If you haven't already, you should buy a toy called "Da Bird". It doesn't look like much, just a few feathers on a string, but cats go nuts over it...and will run and jump like crazy. You will also get a laugh from their antics and their somersaults as they try to catch Da Bird. Enjoy your new little kittie!


----------



## sweetyanna (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: 20 lb cat needs a new diet!*

It is great you are so conscientious about the health of your new kitty! What a lucky kitty at that too!

Well, Snowy is in excellent shape, our vet always compliments us about how perfect his weight is and the fact he is actually lean and muscular. Being medically trained myself, there are some really powerful pointers that most members have already discussed.

1) Caloric control. Fat comes from excessive calories and studies show that putting a mammal in a consistent but not extreme of course, calorie deficit reliably reduces weight. So slow, and steadily, decrease how much the cat eats until they are an ideal weight and then of course, keep the diet consistent. Very very slow changes in the amount they eat seems to work well since they are less likely to notice and fuss about it and it is less harsh on their bodies. On a high quality food of course. :wink 

2) Regular activity. This keeps their metabolic rate up as the body chugs those calories into activity instead of making more fat deposits. Exercise is more helpful in keeping weight off as compared to losing weight, of course, there are exceptions and if you really really up the activity, yes, you can lose weight as well! It also keeps them from getting bored and they overall feel better, resulting in less turning to the food dish. There are tons of great cat toys both commercial and homemade, just search for them on the net. Amazon also has very helpful reviews from hundreds of users that will give you a good idea as to what toys tend to be more successful before you buy. Some of our fave toys:
-Da Bird
-paper bags
-string
-turbo scratcher
-catnip cigar
-felt mice
-small balls (some come bouncy too!)
-paper balls (receipts seem to work the best as they crinkle really well)
-laser pointers
-cardboard boxes of various sizes +/- holes cut in them for added fun

3) Scheduled feedings. Snowy does not have free access to any kind of endless buffet and unfortunately some pet owners still leave heaps of food laying around. This will allow you to control their caloric intake better.

4) Regular vet visits as directed. As you already mentioned, it will help keep a watchout for medical conditions.

5) Keeping a healthy lifestyle for *life*. Once kitty has reached the desired health outcome, continue these habits. Keep scheduled meals, the right calories, high quality food, and play, play, and more play! He will love you for all of this.


----------



## buddhalovey10 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: 20 lb cat needs a new diet!*

Thank you all so much for the quick responses. Right now we are feeding him Atta Cat. I know...I know...horrible. But now I know better! Going to go check out new foods and toys first thing tomorrow!!! I'll keep updates on what foods I find are helping best.

Thanks again!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

*Re: 20 lb cat needs a new diet!*

The first thing is to assess his weight in relation to his body size. 20 lbs is just a number, some cats are not necessarily obese at that weight. I have a cat who is 19 lbs and is not considered fat. 

Here is a chart that will help you judge his situation. Another way to determine body condition is to feel for ribs and spine, you should be able to feel them when you press down lightly, but there should be a thin pad of fat over them. 

http://www.placervillevet.com/feline%20 ... dition.htm

Assuming you find that he needs to lose weight...cats should consume 20-25 calories per pound depending on activity level to maintain their weight. Figure out how active he is...a total slug would get 20 cals and a cat that zooms around the house on a regular basis get 25...or likely something in the middle. Once you've figured out the number of calories he needs for maintenance, subtract 10-15% and that's what he should get for weight loss. This will ensure he doesn't lose too quickly...you don't want more than .5-1 lb loss per month. Adjust the amount if he isn't losing or is losing too fast. A good investment would be a pet or baby scale...much more accurate than weighing yourself and then yourself plus him and subtracting. Don't forget to adjust his caloric intake downward as he loses weight. 

The best food for weight loss is grain free wet food....Wellness and EVO are the two most popular. Avoid dry foods.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: 20 lb cat needs a new diet!*

My girls like to graze, and leaving wet food out is fine. I put wet food out in the morning, they get wet food for dinner, and dry for a little snack at night.


----------

